# Electric bass recommendations for a new guy



## horacexgrant (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey, so I've been a guitar shredder for a good part of my life now and I'm looking to purchase an simple and affordable (under $500, but the $250-300 range sounds better) electric bass that I can use for progressive metal songs, R&B songs, jazz, etc. I wouldn't be using it for anything crazy, but just to provide bass instrumentals for my future music. 

1) should I start with a 5 string bass instead of a 4 string? (I play an Ibanez 7 string electric guitar)

2) what electric bass models would you recommend for my particular needs that is around the $250-500 range?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 15, 2019)

I own two four-strings inthat price range (Ibanez SRX360 & Squier PJ) and they're are both nice instruments. However, I'd recommend to immediately go for five strings - bought one last year and asked myself afterwards why I didn't get one earlier. I played several basses (Cort, Sire/Miller, Yamaha, Ibanez) and went with a TRBX505 in the end. That one's also available in a spec'd down version (TRBX305) w/o the active/passive electronics.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 15, 2019)

If you played 6-string guitar, I would have just said to stick with 4-string. I only play 6, and it's very rare that I have a need for anything that my down-tuned-one-step 4-string.

However, since you're used to having that low B already, I would say to go for a 5.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2019)

Try both a 4 and a 5 in store, you'll know pretty quick which route to take.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 15, 2019)

budda said:


> Try both a 4 and a 5 in store, you'll know pretty quick which route to take.



Yup, this is what you do. There is a lot of variability in the bass world. Different pickups and preamps. 5 strings commonly come in 34" or 35" scale lengths and have tight or wide string spacing. Just gotta get out there and see what works best for you. Guitar Center and plenty of other places will have a reasonable variety to at least get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## apatheticbassist (Mar 15, 2019)

horacexgrant said:


> Hey, so I've been a guitar shredder for a good part of my life now and I'm looking to purchase an simple and affordable (under $500, but the $250-300 range sounds better) electric bass that I can use for progressive metal songs, R&B songs, jazz, etc. I wouldn't be using it for anything crazy, but just to provide bass instrumentals for my future music.
> 
> 1) should I start with a 5 string bass instead of a 4 string? (I play an Ibanez 7 string electric guitar)
> 
> ...


Start with the schecter omen extreme four. It's really great for diverse styles.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2019)

Lemonbaby said:


> I own two four-strings inthat price range (Ibanez SRX360 & Squier PJ) and they're are both nice instruments. However, I'd recommend to immediately go for five strings - bought one last year and asked myself afterwards why I didn't get one earlier. I played several basses (Cort, Sire/Miller, Yamaha, Ibanez) and went with a TRBX505 in the end. That one's also available in a spec'd down version (TRBX305) w/o the active/passive electronics.


This is the bass I'm currently eyeing for something in OPs price range. Those Yamahas look damn nice for the money you spend.

As for 4 or 5...? I agree with Budda... Try them both and see what you like. If you just want the lower string without the additional muting that goes along with it and don't really use the G string much you could always get a 4 and tune it BEAD


----------

